# Preferred vs Standard room at Boardwalk Villas



## molemay

Does anyone know the difference between a preferred and a standard 1 bedroom villa at the DVC Boardwalk Villas?

Thanks


----------



## capjak

Preferred rooms have a view, I believe there are 3 preferred rooms:

Garden View or Pool View and the one most DVC'er want is Broadwalk View if you want to be in the action.

preferred rooms require more points and thus more to rent.


----------



## spiceycat

happen to love standard view

standard is the driveway and parking lot - but also garden and steam.

here is a map
http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/BoardWalkMap.pdf

if you don't have adobe reader  - just say so - there is another place that does not require it.

the mauve,light blue, light green, yellow (half of the yellow) - close to the drive way - are the standard views.

these villas are close to the bus stop and parking lot.

with BWV learn where the exit (staircases) are - and see where they go.

you might find a few shortcuts using the stairs vs going back and forth to the elevator.


----------



## FLYNZ4

Depending where you are on the standard view rooms... you may be up close to the portico.   The problem with that is when the DME luggage trucks deliver luggage at 3am... with their back-up alarms beeping away.

/Jim (speaking from experience)


----------



## abcmanzer

*BWV owners - Standard Exclusive*

As 10+ year owners at BWV, we have always stayed in standard view rooms.  The savings IMHO outweighs the lack of view.  We once stayed on the first floor looking at the pond and had ducks on our porch looking for handouts every morning.  Our DS loved it!  That same room gave access to an emergency staircase that let us enjoy a short walk to the STUDIOS.  Now, DW (not the frugal type) always expresses her desire to stay in a Boardwalk view room, and we may someday, but I would never choose a regular Preferred View if a Standard view is available.


----------



## SuzanneSLO

Because many owners at BWV value the Standard view rooms, they are often the hardest to book at thsi resort.  For our Dec 2008 trip, we were not able to book a standard view studio even by calling at the first possible time when the booking opened up 11 months in advance.  We had to "settle" for a Boardwalk view.  -- Suzanne


----------

